# Splinter Cell: BlackList/ Announced!



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuhfD48VRGE[/YOUTUBE]
Stealth games. I love you...I love you lots!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2012)

Michael Ironside no longer does Sam Fisher's voice.

This is where I abandon the series. Sorry, Ubisoft. He made the character.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

GOTYAY right there.

Even though no more stealth. But since every game is trying to implement stealth nowadays, it hardly is something unique.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 4, 2012)

Micheal Ironside is sick he can't voice Sam IIRC

Still looks like they are ignoring the hell out of conshition


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

How are they "ignoring it" when the game uses the exact same gameplay?  That's an idiotic statement.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

It had way too much action.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

Looked so amazing. And Spy Vs Merc? Fuck yes!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Michael Ironside no longer does Sam Fisher's voice.
> 
> This is where I abandon the series. Sorry, Ubisoft. He made the character.



C'mon...Sam's voice change is hardly noticeable.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> C'mon...Sam's voice change is hardly noticeable.



Are you serious?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Are you serious?



Why yes  Problem?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

Ironside made Sam? No...Sam wasn't even that interesting till Double Agent, and even then he wasn't that amazing. It was in conviction he even had a story worth a damn.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2012)

There's as much stealth in this game as there is in Revengeance.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

This is a fucking abomination. Sam Fisher is now Jason Drake. No more Michael Ironside. No more stealth. No more challenge. 

Splinter Cell is dead. No steps forward, 20 steps back. I can't believe how they completely stripped this franchise of ALL it's features. Chaos Theory was one of the best games of all time, and everything that made it amazing is now gone.

I'm sure this will be a fun little rental but to call it a Splinter Cell game is just stupid.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Why yes  Problem?



I've no problem with you, it's just hard to believe someone would feel that way.

Ironside made Sam. The new guy does not compare in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 4, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> This is a fucking abomination. Sam Fisher is now Jason Drake. No more Michael Ironside. No more stealth. No more challenge.
> 
> Splinter Cell is dead. No steps forward, 20 steps back. I can't believe how they completely stripped this franchise of ALL it's features. Chaos Theory was one of the best games of all time, and everything that made it amazing is now gone.
> 
> I'm sure this will be a fun little rental but to call it a Splinter Cell game is just stupid.




Man this sounded so whiny in my head.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone who denies Ironside made Sam is an idiot.

His voice is iconic. You're inane, plain and simple.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

I never said it wasn't him. It's like as if Drake had a different voice. But difference is Uncharted has a story that interesting and Splinter Cell never did UNTIL the last two, or really the last one.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I never said it wasn't him. It's like as if Drake had a different voice. But difference is Uncharted has a story that interesting and Splinter Cell never did UNTIL the last two, or really the last one.


Chaos Theory had better story than Conviction.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

Lolz no. But Chaos Theory was almost a perfect game besides the story it didn't matter. That online = my life for like a year.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Lolz no. But Chaos Theory was almost a perfect game besides the story it didn't matter. That online = my life for like a year.


Lolz yes.

Conviction story was god damn awful.

"WHERE IS MY DAUGHTER". The entire story was about that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

No wasn't, better then all the SPlinter Cell's before it. So what's that say about all the ones before it if you think it's awful? Eh....Either way the story was never the selling point to the series.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> No wasn't, better then all the SPlinter Cell's before it. So what's that say about all the ones before it if you think it's awful? Eh....Either way the story was never the selling point to the series.


Chaos Theory's plot blows Conviction out of water. Conviction was dumbed down for a reason, both in terms of story and gameplay.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

Personal story > meh tom clancy same old shit story we heard for years. Just sayin. 

As for dumbed down, I disagree. Conviction didn't really feel like the previous ones. It tried something new and did it well. Double Agent would be a good example of trying to use the old format but failing in many (And I mean many) ways. That was dumbed down. Conviction was a new way of playing the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

stealth game...
slow-mo...
ಠ_ಠ


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Personal story > meh tom clancy same old shit story we heard for years. Just sayin.
> 
> As for dumbed down, I disagree. Conviction didn't really feel like the previous ones. It tried something new and did it well. Double Agent would be a good example of trying to use the old format but failing in many (And I mean many) ways. That was dumbed down. Conviction was a new way of playing the game.


Engaging conspiracy story > where is my daughter x 100

The gameplay was definitely dumbed down. Plus, they got rid of the spies vs. mercs multiplayer, which was the last fatal blow to Conviction. Many people hated the game for it. Both for dumbing it down and getting rid of one of the most engaging multiplayer mode in the series.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah...I'll stick to Hitman.

Why no HD collection for Xbawx ubisoft?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Confirmed: Takes place six months after Conviction, Sam Fisher is now the leader of Third Echelon.

And can customize Sam's suit to gear your gameplay style, whether you want stealth or action.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

I loved conviction so ill play this


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2012)

this game looked insanely great


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, Ubisoft's really into "killing in motion" these days. Anyway, loved Conviction, so I'm definitely looking forward to this. Really hope that voice was just a place holder. Sam just doesn't feel like Sam without Michael Ironside's voice coming out of him.



Krory said:


> Confirmed: Takes place six months after Conviction, Sam Fisher is now the leader of Third Echelon.
> 
> And can customize Sam's suit to gear your gameplay style, whether you want stealth or action.



Guess that explains why he doesn't look any older than he did in Conviction.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, it's Fourth Echelon now.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

I love how Sam sounds AND moves like he's 20 years younger than he really is now that he's older than he's ever been.

This and Resident Evil 6 are perfect examples of how COD has royally fucked publisher's views on what makes a game profitable. Whereas Chaos Theory was one of the most interactive and complicated games ever released, Conviction and now this are completely dumbed down in favor of all out action that the player barley controls at all.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks awesome. I never got the chance to play Conviction because it was only 360, but this looks like the old Splinter Cell meets Conviction :33.

Looks like GOTY material to me.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Sam gets younger every time he gets older. Why? Because he is Sam fucking Fisher.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlike Hitman Absolution, Ubisoft showed off exactly what this game will be: a sequel to Conviction. Now set in the day, they don't even have to play with the mirage of stealth.

This isn't Splinter Cell.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Unlike Hitman Absolution, Ubisoft showed off exactly what this game will be: a sequel to Conviction. Now set in the day, they don't even have to play with the mirage of stealth.
> 
> This isn't Splinter Cell.



Stop your bitching. Nobody said you had to gun like a madman, after all, you CAN customize Sam for stealth or all-out action.

Jesus , just because the guy in the demo was heavy on the action doesn't mean you have to be .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Stop your bitching. Nobody said you had to gun like a madman, after all, you CAN customize Sam for stealth or all-out action.
> 
> Jesus , just because the guy in the demo was heavy on the action doesn't mean you have to be .



How much of Conviction have you played? The game heavily emphasizes taking out all of your targets, and rewards you as a player for doing so.

Oh wait, you never played Conviction, so you don't see the issues here. Get educated and play that game first.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> How much of Conviction have you played? The game heavily emphasizes taking out all of your targets, and rewards you as a player for doing so.
> 
> Oh wait, you never played Conviction, so you don't see the issues here. Get educated and play that game first.



You got about 300 bucks you can loan me to play Conviction? I don't own a 360. I watched most of it on Youtube. 

And it was said earlier that you can customize Sam to play your way. There were plenty of points in that demo where Sam could go stealth, acting like it's gonna be all-out action is retarded. 

But obviously that doesn't matter, because obviously they're gonna make you shoot everything anyway amirite ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> You got about 300 bucks you can loan me to play Conviction? I don't own a 360. I watched most of it on Youtube.
> 
> And it was said earlier that you can customize Sam to play your way. There were plenty of points in that demo where Sam could go stealth, acting like it's gonna be all-out action is retarded.
> 
> But obviously that doesn't matter, because obviously they're gonna make you shoot everything anyway amirite ?



You're putting too much faith into Ubisoft here. The 'stealth' you talk about is nothing like the older fucking games. It's sneaking so you can get closer to the enemies. Were you blind to see how much of the level design in the demo and Conviction to focus on one general pathway where you had to gun down mooks? You're genuinely hoping so much for stealth, and considering this is done by the exact same team as Conviction, you're better off expecting Sonic the Hedgehog as the final boss than a genuine stealth gameplay style.

Will it be a fine action game? Sure? Will it be a good Splinter Cell game? They stopped making good ones at Chaos Theory. Now it's Sam Fisher in what's essentially a new series.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

I played conviction and manged to never get into a fire fight till the bad ass one when you find out about your daughter


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I played conviction and manged to never get into a fire fight till the bad ass one when you find out about your daughter



You skipped the Afghanistan levels?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> You skipped the Afghanistan levels?



i don't count that obviously, as he was a soldier then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow...they made killing extremely easy it looks...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Engaging conspiracy story > where is my daughter x 100
> 
> The gameplay was definitely dumbed down. Plus, they got rid of the spies vs. mercs multiplayer, which was the last fatal blow to Conviction. Many people hated the game for it. Both for dumbing it down and getting rid of one of the most engaging multiplayer mode in the series.



Wasn't engaging. that's where it failed. Finding his daughter was interesting to me. Difference of opinion. 

Didn't feel dumbed down at all to me. It was faster pace but wasn't dumbed down. It did it's thing it's own way, a way in which I really enjoyed. Sorry didn't feel the same. 

Many people hated the game, sure. Many people also loved it 

Oh and I agree about taking out Multiplayer, that's why so glad to have it back in Blacklist.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Conviction was like forty-three Liam Neeson movies.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

And that ain't a bad thing


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

Then Conviction sounds fucking awesome. Why did I miss out?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Because you suck, that's why. It made Splinter Cell fun.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

Naw that can't be it


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Clearly, it is.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyway, why are people complaining about NO stealth in this game. It looks to me that he's silently venturing the field and taking down enemies. It that not enough for stealth?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

And they did say that you can customize Sam however you want and lean towards stealth gameplay.

People are just whiny bitches.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

No. Stealth is about waiting in the shadows while people slowly walk into your view then TAKE EM DOWN. Duh! That's real stealth. It's how it works in real life. I do it at work all the time.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2012)

I guess because it has more action than the older SC games and a mark target, run a gun feature that it's automatically not a stealth game.

^EDIT: Well there willl definitely be that right? It is a Splinter Cell game anyay.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

It's because the game is more fun.

They must just hate fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Honestly people confuse me. We got more of the same of Chaos Theory in Double Agent. Except it was boring and burnt out by then. This is a new way of playing Splinter Cell. It's not dumbed down, it's faster paced and more action. It's a NEW way of playing is all. I like it just as much as CT and Splinter Cell 2. And much more then 1 and especially Double Agent.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

That's just stupid.

Sam Fisher is not a 32 year old. He shouldn't be able to do all the things they're mo-capping anyways. Everyone is so impatient this generation. Developers, publishers... and it's made gamers impatient too. This is a phony Sam Fisher. 

Like bad ash.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I bought Chaos Theory HD and it kicks the shit out of Conviction.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

I bought Chaos Theory. I enjoyed both games. Oh snap.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 5, 2012)

I would buy chaos theory HD but Ubisoft are being little pricks about it on the xbawx so I'll just get regular Chaos Theory then


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2012)

I have this sudden interest in Splinter Cell games now, and I love stealth games. Why did this interest come to me now?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Skip 1, didn't age well. Pandora single player is alright. 3's single player is a lot of fun. Double Agent sucked dick. Conviction is alot of fun too. 3 *Chaos Theory* is ballin online but no online feature in the HD pack.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Double Agent is better on the PS2 and Xbox 1 than it is on the 360. It's unplayable on the PS3. It literally can't keep it's framerate above 15 to save a life. Luckily I got to try the full game with PS+ before buying it.

The older gen versions have a better story and longer levels.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

I heard PS2/XBOX version were better but never got a chance to play it. Funny.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2012)

You should have. Everything bad about Double Agent on 7th gen platforms does not exists in the 6th gen version. In fact, the 6th gen version of Double Agent is essentially Chaos Theory 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

But still missing my amazing Mercs vs Spies huh?


----------



## Stringer (Jun 5, 2012)

All Splinter Cell games, bar Conviction, are awesome.

Double Agent is probably my favorite.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope talking about the XBOX/PS2 version for Double Agent.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 5, 2012)

Played it on 360 and had a ball.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Right....I wish I did too....


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 5, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Man, Ubisoft's really into "killing in motion" these days. Anyway, loved Conviction, so I'm definitely looking forward to this. Really hope that voice was just a place holder. Sam just doesn't feel like Sam without Michael Ironside's voice coming out of him.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that explains why he doesn't look any older than he did in Conviction.



the Reasoning behind him not voiceing it is stupid as fuck "Ironside is 60 years old and cant mocap for Sam" No shit but he can still VO for him. Screw the new guy, Ironside is a huge part of Sam's Character its like Kevin Conroy and Batman, they've been doing this for so long they know the character inside and out.

Also more reasoning behind it being BS: Richard McGonagle (aka the guy who plays Sully) Mocaps for his character and he's 3 years older then Ironside I think Ubisoft is showing Ageism


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 22, 2012)

New lame screen.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIBrtS1MFaY[/YOUTUBE]

Those goggles are straight easy mode.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 2, 2012)

Looked awesome.

I can't believe people would say this was not gonna include stealth.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks fucking sick. I can't wait honestly.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Ironside made Sam? No...Sam wasn't even that interesting till Double Agent, and even then he wasn't that amazing. It was in conviction he even had a story worth a damn.



true this. But he was sweet even in the titles before double agent imo


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2012)

*sighs* why are so many folks complaining bout change in gameplay? I dont mind cos :
1. It coulda been worse. They coulda made it into an fps or used a new character. 
2. The only place same old routine in story works is in james bond franchise(mostly movies) and mario franchise.lol . 
3.  I feel if they did same old story n gameplay,it would get the reaction mw3 got...it would be seen as stale. 
I have played all splinter cell games except DA. N tho it would be ok(i guess) not to change anything,change had to happen. Give it a shot. 
Lol. And smile,it coulda been worse u know.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 27, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> *sighs* why are so many folks complaining bout change in gameplay? I dont mind cos :
> 1. It coulda been worse. They coulda made it into an fps or used a new character.
> 2. The only place same old routine in story works is in james bond franchise(mostly movies) and mario franchise.lol .
> 3.  I feel if they did same old story n gameplay,it would get the reaction mw3 got...it would be seen as stale.
> ...



Why do people always use the same excuse for defending a game thats very different from it's predescessor again and again?

Blacklist is NOT  a stealth based game, it is an action game with some stealth elements. Previous entries in the series required precise tactics, learning enemy movement and patterns and using the equipment you had wisely throughout the level in very clever manners, from what I see in Blacklist those elements are there but downplayed severely in place of "herp derp shooter". 

I'm not saying Blacklist will be bad, but it's not the game I fell in love with and it will not have anything that'll interest me at all. Games need to change in order to survive *so long as it stays within the boundary of it's genre and defining mechanics* but once it changes completely then there is no point other than to just sell the damn thing to the lowest common denominator. I am not interested in this game at all from the moment I saw it and everytime I hear more news it just makes me groan, you can enjoy it if you want but I'm sick of falling in love with games only for it to change completely to be something else entirely. 

The only reason "doing the same" works with Mario is because they actually do change the game quite a bit but the game always centers around what made Mario popular, running and jumping. Splinter cell didn't even need a change, Chaos Theory was great and the franchise was doing pretty good, then slowly did they started the "natural" progression towards action with Double Agent (which was still heavily stealth based) that finally turned into what we see now. After Conviction I knew that I was through with this series and I'm sad to say that blacklist proves me right. Oh welp, time to buy Chaos Theory on demand. 

If your a fan of action games, congragulations every game in existence is now trying to become more action orientated, splinter cell is no different. I just don't care anymore, maybe dishonered will fill my stealth needs but I'll always keep a place in my heart for the classic Splinter Cells, the ones that where original and great in a market full of military shooters.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 27, 2012)

My thoughts so far.

Will miss the old VA and the new one does not fit, unless sam is much much younger in this one.

If it was a stealth game with the option to go all action it would be fine, but it looks the other way around.


I was originally upset that sam was in this game sense his story I felt ended well in the last one, but this is a prequel so I will give the game a chance and if it's bad I still have the old ones.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Why do people always use the same excuse for defending a game thats very different from it's predescessor again and again?
> 
> Blacklist is NOT  a stealth based game, it is an action game with some stealth elements. Previous entries in the series required precise tactics, learning enemy movement and patterns and using the equipment you had wisely throughout the level in very clever manners, from what I see in Blacklist those elements are there but downplayed severely in place of "herp derp shooter".
> 
> ...



*clears throat* i see ur reasoning. Hopefully u will see mine too. 
I did say it wont be bad to not change the mechanics of stealth but they did. But i also said it coulda been worse. Imagine if they turned it into an fps,like cod,wont that suck more? I also said,in not changing stuff and leaving it as it is,there is a good chance the gamers would whine bout the series lack of creativity(a good example is cod series.) 
dont get me wrong,i see what ur saying bout keepin the core mechanics intact but doing minor adjustments like mario,nfs,ac etc. But how or what do u suggest should have been done after ct? Same mechanic but different story type of stuff? What do u believe was the way forward in ur opinion?


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 27, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> 1. It coulda been worse. They coulda made it into an fps or used a new character.


Using a new character would've actually been good. There are more Splinter Cell units and with the new voice and more action gameplay, a new character would've made sense. 
And it can always be worse. That makes nothing better, at all...



biggestluey said:


> 2. The only place same old routine in story works is in james bond franchise(mostly movies) and mario franchise.lol .


Story isn't that big of an issue here. 



biggestluey said:


> 3.  I feel if they did same old story n gameplay,it would get the reaction mw3 got...it would be seen as stale.


I doubt that. CoD is an FPS and there a tons of them, but (good) stealth games are quite rare. And look at Assassin's Creed, God of War, the Legend of Zelda... Fans don't want drastic changes, they want the right changes. 
But the developers don't care about the fans. They hope to get the action crowd...


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Using a new character would've actually been good. There are more Splinter Cell units and with the new voice and more action gameplay, a new character would've made sense.
> And it can always be worse. That makes nothing better, at all...
> 
> Story isn't that big of an issue here.
> ...



hmmmm...you have a point there...on the drastic changes being a bad move and developers being unmoved by fans feelings. Well,i maintain that it could be worse.lets just hope no more damage or change is done to the franchise. Sad but it is what it is now. I remember back then playing scpt n only using my bullets to take out light bulbs,not enemies. I hope they return to the more stealth type play in the future tho,but i can manage the action for now.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 27, 2012)

That outlook of "it could be worse" is frankly, (pardon the insult) stupid. 

This game could be worse, so I should enjoy it now? Hell with that outlook there shouldn't be any bad things ever, EVERYTHING could be worse but that doesn't make it any better as Raidoton said. If you like action games then enjoy, Splinter Cell is on an ever-growing and completely unsustainable list, if you enjoy stealth games....there's....Dishonered and Hitman. If you enjoyed Tom Clancy Stealth games then poo. I just wanna play an all new stealth Splinter Cell game since the game used to be all about stealth but I guess I got poo. 

I hate it when companies decide to completely change their game just to appeal to the lowest common denominator, completely alienating their original fanbase for the sake of more sales. Honestly, I can't wait for the inevitable video game crash, maybe this time we'll learn from the past...or not. We are humans after all, and learning from our mistakes isn't something we tend to do. Ever.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 28, 2012)

It is what it is now.lets just hope something makes them return to their roots in the near future.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOplLaos0XU[/YOUTUBE]

Kinda got the Pandora Tomorrow vibe.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking sweeeeet. can't wait to try it.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know how I got in this thread but since I'm here I find it hilarious that Hitman Absolution is basically Splinter Cell Conviction beta. Almost everything the beta that Conviction aspired to Absolution achieved perfectly, at the cost of it feeling more like a hitman game. 

My head is spinning at niche games turning into herp derp shooters with "optional" stealth and niche games turning into different niche games. Goddamnit where are the new IP's?


----------



## Lulu (Jan 18, 2013)

God bless whoever revived this thread.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD9XJYcIpNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2013)

*On some Batman Arkham shit*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ey4GQY_kJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Splinter Cell: Blacklist and the Challenges of Stealth*

Black Mask and Penguin confirmed

What does the Stealth genre mean to you? And can there be balance between making it somewhat flexible and forgiving, but without dumbing down the challenging aspects of the genre?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2013)

I am in stitches. Chaos Theory was "complex". Pushing a single fucking button and watching Sam automatically kill 5 people in a row is not complex. Splinter Cell isn't popular anymore because they turned it into fucking garbage. I have no idea why they can't just accept that.

This is a purely money based decision. They couldn't care less about the fanbase, they want it to be as bland as possible.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2013)

Gee, Ubisoft, the moment you started dumbing down your gameplay, you started seeing a decline in sales.  But it was obviously because the games were too complex.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 23, 2013)

What made me sad was that...well...there wasn't really any other game like Splinter Cell around. With MGS, they werent any serious consequences for guns blazing.

So them changing up like this so much was a downer.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2013)

So glad I got a PS3 now, I can get the HD collection. That said I will always want more Splinter Cell, not 24: The Jason Bourne Experience


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhhx2qk5cgI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svh0PhiNkF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 4, 2013)

Spies vs Mercs is the the multiplayer mode of my DREAMS.

Why? How unpredictable it is. I'm so gonna master being  a spy.


----------



## DedValve (May 4, 2013)

Pretty awesome this mode is in. This just went from forgetting this games existence to a solid rent a few months down the road assuming they don't royally screw this up like everything else.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2ZDaen5rRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxcexZPIJu0[/YOUTUBE]

WHY YOU SHOULD give a darn ABOUT THIS:

- Do you have a brain? Do you like using it? Good! Because they aren't many mainstream multiplayer games on the market today that can provide such a psychological battle over raw brawn.
- Its unpredictable. How can this get old?
- Ever played Search and Destroy in COD? Battlefield Rush? Love those like I do? Good. Then this is the game for you. PTFO
- You can already see how fun it will be to play this with friends.
- The skill gap that can be made between a novice and a vet is GREAT. This is clearly not a noob friendly mode where any and everyone can hop on and master the battleground and reach the level of the vet. Something rarely seen in mainstream MP games. Noobs can easily reach the level of a pro (Call of duty).

Not here. Because this is a battle of wits. Not about who has the best tec.

- Its clutch.
- Metal gear or Hitman fan like me? Then that means you like thinking men games!!!!!!!!!!!
Lets rock.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 13, 2013)

I know, I know. MGS5 has officially embarrassed the Splinter Cell franchise this E3. And I always advocated Splinter Cell was better 

Last gen it was atleast.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxMFAyQM1qE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dph_e3BOEpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

You're the only one here arent you?

Will be getting this


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 9, 2013)

Its been so for a while now. Everyone is caught up with Metal Gear.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hoo, new splinter cell game ?

Meh, it will probably be out in two years.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know about you guys but _so far_ this seems to be the next Chaos Theory.

What I personally like about this one is the moves are much more fluid than in any other SC so far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2013)

Buying it buying it


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Perfectionist Mode*


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 30, 2013)

God bless your noble soul for promoting the legendary Splinter cell.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2013)

My review! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuQH9aManfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IdioticGamer (Aug 23, 2013)

So gonna get it. So gonna get it. I wonder if I can face Call of Duty kids?

It would be fun to hear them scream in rage once you sneak behind them


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2013)

Blacklist is fantastic


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 23, 2013)

Playing it right now, having a lot of fun with Spies vs Mercs

Sam's new voice does take a while to get used to, but I think he does alright.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just got the WiiU version.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2013)

Double Agent on ps2 was good man!

Dont know about the 360 version however. Lolz


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2013)

On 360 it was HORRIBLE.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2013)

It seem online is broken on the WiiU. I have to wait for a patch.. Enjoying the game so far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

Onlines being beta tested right noe


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 27, 2013)

it's really sad that WiiU can't get a clear victory against PS360 versions. 20fps? oh geez


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am waiting for the patch.. The WiiU version needs it. I want to play online without any issue.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> it's really sad that WiiU can't get a clear victory against PS360 versions. 20fps? oh geez


Its being held back since its been made for the 360 and they spent time porting it to the other consoles.
The WiiU version has more consistency at least, the fps drops is during cutscene.

Its where you should play it on a console(WiiU)


----------



## Miyoshi (Aug 28, 2013)

One of th best games I've ever played, period. The sad part is I still have yet to try out the online features or the multiplayer.

Edit - I guess it's obvious that Black list is the first splinter cell I've played judging from the general consensus on chaos theory.


----------

